# Spear point with Snakewood



## TimR (Oct 7, 2020)

Just finished this for my nephew. The steel is from preground Woodcraft kit. This is my second knife, and the sheath again took way more time than the work to cut and attach scales. Note to self...leave more room next time for wet forming...barely got this one stretched enough, but has good resistance without being a chore to remove and restore. Knife blade a bit over 4”, 8-1/2”overall. Made mosaics myself too.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## The100road (Oct 7, 2020)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 7, 2020)

Beautiful knife and sheath. Great job on the mosaics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 7, 2020)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 7, 2020)

Nicely done!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 7, 2020)

Very cool,I love the look of snakewood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 7, 2020)

Superior! Knife and sheath look fantastic! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks guys. I like using snakewood if for nothing but waiting for impending doom of a crack. Right @Eric Rorabaugh and @ripjack13 ?
I’ve been lucky in none of my snakewood projects has resulted in any cracks. I know...shouldn’t have said that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Maverick (Oct 7, 2020)

TimR said:


> Thanks guys. I like using snakewood if for nothing but waiting for impending doom of a crack. Right @Eric Rorabaugh and @ripjack13 ?
> I’ve been lucky in none of my snakewood projects has resulted in any cracks. I know...shouldn’t have said that!



You are doomed for sure now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 7, 2020)

Just because you said that, my snakewood heard it and cracked....
Gee thanks Tim...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 7, 2020)

Seriously though. That looks real good.

How do you make the mosaics? You should make a how to topic....


----------



## DKMD (Oct 7, 2020)

Very cool! Love the pins too!


----------



## TimR (Oct 7, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Seriously though. That looks real good.
> 
> How do you make the mosaics? You should make a how to topic....


Thx Marc. I made the pins about 4 yrs ago, pretty sure I remember what I did.  The basic concept is to assemble the pieces, about 3-4” length max, epoxy up one end about 1/4”, let cure, then mix up some epoxy (Color as desired) in a Dixie cup, quickly place the rod open end into the wet epoxy and place under vacuum. Can’t mess around too long if using fast cure epoxy, the idea being to look for significant lessening of bubbles out of the epoxy, then slowly decrease vacuum to let epoxy get drawn up the tube. Get the tubes out of the vacuum chamber and place open side ofbtubes up while finish curing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Strider (Oct 9, 2020)

Gorgeous! I hope you didn't have any mishaps when making the hand. I've had it explode in my face several times!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice- Pins are beautiful-Love look of snakewood- hate using it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 12, 2020)

Awesome knife! Has it cracked yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 12, 2020)

I’ll never tell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 21, 2020)

Really nicely done. The pins are fantastic. My experience is that it is a pain to keep them straight and square during the glue up.

Great!


----------

